# Freddy's Frets



## BMCM (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone own a guitar by Freddy's Frets? Looks like he makes some nice Les Paul-style instruments.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For everybody's information:

http://www.freddysfrets.com/


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Freddy is the only one I allow to set up / repair my guitars.
Top notch in every way.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

He's actually a nice guy too.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I was looking to upgrade my LP Custom and Freddy was recommended by two people as being the best luthier on S. Ontario. He installed new pickups, pots & caps. Great guy.


----------



## mikereflector (Jan 17, 2009)

Fred does great work,he's one of the best.He just restored a friend of mine's 

'63 ES 125.Did a killer job...


----------

